# Juanita Bynum files for divorce and...



## delp (Sep 5, 2007)

that beating was not the first time...

http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/myfox/


Well-known television evangelist Juanita Bynum spoke exclusively with FOX 5 News about allegedly being attacked by her estranged husband, Bishop Thomas Weeks, III. Bynum said last months alleged assault wasn't the first time the couple has had problems.



ATLANTA (FOX 5) – Well-known television evangelist Juanita Bynum spoke exclusively with FOX 5 News about allegedly being attacked by her estranged husband, Bishop Thomas Weeks, III.  Bynum said last month's alleged assault wasn't the first time the couple has had problems.

Weeks is accused of attacking Bynum in a parking lot at the Renaissance Hotel, near the airport last month.


ed.  There's more to it than that for me.  I know that scars heal, but I lost somebody that I loved very much.  I know people go through this saying I loved him.  No, I love him," said Bynum.

Bynum said she will probably never stop loving her husband, but the pastor and accomplished author said she was finished with what she called an abusive marriage.

"My love for Bishop Weeks I don't think will ever die.  I said this to someone yesterday, my love for him, separating what I experienced in that parking lot, I have enough love.  It's so much until I think I can marry him twice, but this one is over," Bynum said.

Bynum said she gave her attorney the go-ahead for divorce proceedings last week.  She said she thought the routine blow-ups in their near five year marriage were normal.

"This was not the first time that we had had a physical altercation.  It's never been to this degree, never.  Shoving.  He's never physically drawn a fist back and hit me, but it's been pushing and shoving," said Bynum.

The Gospel singer and preacher said she will assist prosecutors in any way she could with the aggravated assault case, but said that she could not pass judgment on whether Weeks should go to jail.  Bynum said she believed Weeks still had redeeming qualities.

"He's a brilliant man and I believe God is [going to] get that purpose out of his life.  Maybe he wasn't meant to be with me and so that's why I wish him the best.  I wish him the best," Bynum said.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Sep 6, 2007)

he just posted a statement on his myspace page saying that they agreed not to talk about it until they went to court about it. Now she's hosted TBN's "Praise the Lord", talked to the news and everything!

Oops!


----------



## texasqt (Sep 6, 2007)

delp said:


> that beating was not the first time...



They were fighting before they got married - I kid you not!!!  They aren't divorcing because of the abuse, I believe its because of the embarassment and because its being watched in the public eye, it seems like the expected/right thing to do.  Why not counseling first...??? (only saying that because they've been in this abusive cycle for a long time and a divorce isn't going to make it any better for this relationship or the next - not saying anyone deseves abuse). They need help.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Sep 6, 2007)

Umm I feel for her, but is her situation really going to "change things all over the world"  what does she mean by the church needs to take responsiblity", and I love that she made a point to plug that fact that she has a show to do so she had to leave.  On and she skated past the what was said that lead up to abuse question.  Not saying she deserve to be hit, but I bet when the doors were closed she gave as good as she got.

It's really sad that two people who put themselves out there as representative of "God's word", can cut up like this.  but you never know what's happening behind closed doors.

but as the saying goes
what you do in the dark will come out in the light:swordfigh


----------



## meka (Sep 6, 2007)

Why is everyone acting like she told what happened out of her mouth. The media told it first. She did not go into detail about it...she is just letting the world know that she is ok and that this situation will not beat her down like so many people expect and want it to. Everyone has their speculations about what happened but no one was there. People speak out against this womans ministry, try to take away the annointing that God has given her. So what she was a victim of domestic violence at the hands of her husband a Bishop. Even as pastors, they are NOT perfect. That is where people fail,....they put too much trust in man...they mess up like us...the things we do everyday...gossiping, backbiting, lying, cursing...all that. But I guess b/c we are not in the public eye and we are not pastors, it makes us different. We are doing just what Satan wants us to do, taking our eyes off God. People say her message is just about prosperity, money..she doesnt give back. We dont know what she does...have we heard every message she's given? Nope. But lets keep it real, us as black people dont like to give their money. The 10 percent which is required, as the Bible tells us. We are touchy about money. I dont think everything she is about is about money. So what she has a lot of it...do you think God would have given her what she has if she wasnt giving out as much? Nope...but he said when we give..He will rebuke the devour for our sake....
But I digress...but there are some hypocritical, judgemental people here and I would hate for someone to go into your closet..they might get lost.


----------



## mkh_77 (Sep 6, 2007)

meka said:


> #1*Why is everyone acting like she told what happened out of her mouth. *The media told it first. She did not go into detail about it...she is just letting the world know that she is ok and that this situation will not beat her down like so many people expect and want it to. Everyone has their speculations about what happened but no one was there. #2*People speak out against this womans ministry, try to take away the annointing that God has given her.* So what she was a victim of domestic violence at the hands of her husband a Bishop. Even as pastors, they are NOT perfect. That is where people fail,....they put too much trust in man...they mess up like us...the things we do everyday...gossiping, backbiting, lying, cursing...all that. But I guess b/c we are not in the public eye and we are not pastors, it makes us different. *#3We are doing just what Satan wants us to do, taking our eyes off God.* *People say her message is just about prosperity, money..she doesnt give back.* We dont know what she does...have we heard every message she's given? Nope. But lets keep it real, us as black people dont like to give their money. #4*The 10 percent which is required, as the Bible tells us.* We are touchy about money. I dont think everything she is about is about money. *#5So what she has a lot of it...do you think God would have given her what she has if she wasnt giving out as much?* Nope...but he said when we give..He will rebuke the devour for our sake....
> *#6But I digress...but there are some hypocritical, judgemental people here and I would hate for someone to go into your closet..they might get lost.*


 
People are entitled to their opinions about what happened.

*Bolded #1:* She did speak about what happened out of her own mouth. I watched it on my local news last night.  Not to mention the fact that she posted pictures of the abuse on her myspace page directly following the incident.  That speaks volumes.  

*Bolded #2:* She is doing this through her actions.

*Bolded #3:* Maybe we are doing just what God wants us to do--opening our eyes to an undeniable truth. And, she does preach prosperity. That is the crux of her message. Can you, or anyone for that matter, show where or how she has "given back" to the community using the funds she has received? I am interested to know.

*Bolded #4:* A 10% tithe is no longer required according to the New Testament.

*Bolded #5:* Yes, God allows bad things to happen to good people and vice versa all the time. Maybe that's just not for us to understand.

*Bolded #6:* I will have to agree with you there. However, given the nature of the situation, and the audience her teachings drew, she had to know that what she did in the dark would come to light faster than what Jane Doe does in the dark coming to light. When you put yourself in a position for everyone to see the good, they often times see the bad as well.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 6, 2007)

meka said:


> Why is everyone acting like she told what happened out of her mouth. The media told it first. She did not go into detail about it...she is just letting the world know that she is ok and that this situation will not beat her down like so many people expect and want it to. Everyone has their speculations about what happened but no one was there. People speak out against this womans ministry, try to take away the annointing that God has given her. So what she was a victim of domestic violence at the hands of her husband a Bishop. Even as pastors, they are NOT perfect. That is where people fail,....they put too much trust in man...they mess up like us...the things we do everyday...gossiping, backbiting, lying, cursing...all that. But I guess b/c we are not in the public eye and we are not pastors, it makes us different. We are doing just what Satan wants us to do, taking our eyes off God. People say her message is just about prosperity, money..she doesnt give back. We dont know what she does...have we heard every message she's given? Nope. But lets keep it real, us as black people dont like to give their money. The 10 percent which is required, as the Bible tells us. We are touchy about money. I dont think everything she is about is about money. So what she has a lot of it...do you think God would have given her what she has if she wasnt giving out as much? Nope...but he said when we give..He will rebuke the devour for our sake....
> But I digress...but there are some hypocritical, judgemental people here and I would hate for someone to go into your closet..they might get lost.


----------



## Angelicus (Sep 6, 2007)

they both need to freeze their tongues and stop living in the limelight. What they need to do is take a sabbatical AWAY from the television and go on a retreat to Africa... something... She talks too much. Her mouth is her worst enemy.


----------



## delp (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree a time of reflection and prayer is needed. It's not the time to began another ministry.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2007)

> meka said:
> 
> 
> > Why is everyone acting like she told what happened out of her mouth. *The media told it first*.
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 6, 2007)

anky said:


> they both need to freeze their tongues and stop living in the limelight. What they need to do is take a sabbatical AWAY from the television and go on a retreat to Africa... something... *She talks too much. Her mouth is her worst enemy*.


 

This is something for all of us to think about, Anky:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=150889


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 6, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> > Thank you Meka! Thank you! If you read any of my posts, you will see that I totally agree!!!!
> >
> > Thank you for speaking the truth. I should have just bolded your entire post.  Again!
> >
> ...


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I'm sick of people chastizing others for talking about this!

First, there's the "I wish people would pray istead of talking about it!" crowd.

How do you know we're not praying? Because it's not announced on this board? Many of us are praying for the situation, but that doesn't mean we have to be silent about it. 

Second, Miss Bynum and her husband are the hypocrites. Yes, we all have skeletons. My marriage is far from perfect, but you don't see me holding conferences on marriage when I know I'm getting hit and we're separated. That's fraud. 

How are people going to say in one breath that these people are just like us...human...and shouldn't be put on a pedestal, then turn around and say we shouldn't talk about them or put our "mouth on them", because they are annointed men and women of God? You can't have it both ways.

And if YOU read YOUR bible and stopped believing everything you hear out of these people's mouths, you would see that the truth is staring you in the face. 10% is NOT required, and giving Miss Bynum $1000 will not propel you into your destiny (yes, she's said that). 

And if you are judging her wealth as a sign of her annointing, then you must think Bill Gates, Puffy, George Bush, and 50 Cent are annointed. Wake up!!!

Don't be upset with us because God exposed them. The tree is being shaken.

For those who want to be silent about the issue and just pray, do so. Stay out of the threads if it bothers you to see people discussing it. Otherwise, you're just adding to it.

The irony of it all is this...it's kind of hypocritical to come into the thread fussing. Shouldn't you be praying for us instead???


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Sep 6, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm sick of people chastizing others for talking about this!
> 
> First, there's the "I wish people would pray istead of talking about it!" crowd.
> 
> ...


 

Tell us how you really feel!!! J/K
Great Post! I agree that the tree is being shaken. I stated before that I know a lot of people have been praying for the truth to be revealed about a lot of churches and church leaders. I pray that it continues.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Shimmie said:
> 
> 
> > Shimmie, you are so right about this. Thank you for sharing.
> ...


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 6, 2007)

delp said:


> that beating was not the first time...
> 
> http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/myfox/



I didn't think it was the first beating.  Usually for a man to be bold enough to hit you in public, he's already hit you many times in private!


----------



## Honey6928215 (Sep 6, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm sick of people chastizing others for talking about this!
> 
> First, there's the "I wish people would pray istead of talking about it!" crowd.
> 
> ...


 

Lord, Lauren450 you hit it on the head.  There were a lot of things I want to say about the matter including Juanita Bynum herself but I had to be careful about my views.  Truth be told I was thinking of the same thing but I wanted to tread lightly with this.  

Like Michael Baisden said when the attacked first came out while Weeks was in hiding, he said that we need to stop being afraid of speaking out against these ministers especially when they are in the wrong.  I agree 100%.  Yes they are human but if they are so much human then why can't we point out their faults like we do everybody else? They are human, too.  But they always throw in that they are annoiting so therefore we can't touch them.....just pray for them.

I'm not perfect and I have my faults, did my dirt.  Believe I'm not angel but I don't want a pastor preach to me about how I should live my life holy but yet he's buckwild himself especially with someone who is not his wife.    And I must agree about the 10% part.  I assume you are talking about tithing.  I can't remember the scripture but I have read that the rich give abundantly and the poor should give what they can.  Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. There were no mention of a percentage.  I wonder where that came from?


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 6, 2007)

meka said:


> Why is everyone acting like she told what happened out of her mouth. The media told it first. She did not go into detail about it...she is just letting the world know that she is ok and that this situation will not beat her down like so many people expect and want it to. Everyone has their speculations about what happened but no one was there. People speak out against this womans ministry, try to take away the annointing that God has given her. So what she was a victim of domestic violence at the hands of her husband a Bishop. Even as pastors, they are NOT perfect. That is where people fail,....they put too much trust in man...they mess up like us...the things we do everyday...gossiping, backbiting, lying, cursing...all that. But I guess b/c we are not in the public eye and we are not pastors, it makes us different. We are doing just what Satan wants us to do, taking our eyes off God. People say her message is just about prosperity, money..she doesnt give back. We dont know what she does...have we heard every message she's given? Nope. But lets keep it real, us as black people dont like to give their money. The 10 percent which is required, as the Bible tells us. We are touchy about money. I dont think everything she is about is about money. So what she has a lot of it...do you think God would have given her what she has if she wasnt giving out as much? Nope...but he said when we give..He will rebuke the devour for our sake....
> But I digress...but there are some hypocritical, judgemental people here and I would hate for someone to go into your closet..they might get lost.



:thatsall:


----------



## Honey6928215 (Sep 6, 2007)

DivaStyle said:


> Tell us how you really feel!!! J/K
> Great Post! I agree that the tree is being shaken. I stated before that I know a lot of people have been praying for the truth to be revealed about a lot of churches and church leaders. I pray that it continues.


 
I believe you.  As a matter of fact I have posted about Jamal H. Bryant of Empowerment Temple about a scandal that was going on.  I posted it in the OT forum. You can pull it up to check it out but I don't think a lot of people were crazy about it but my thing is this needs to be addressed.   I took a deep breathe before I posted it because I know it's going to ruff a lot of feathers but me being the person that I am, I feel that if something like this is going on in the house of the Lord, I feel that it's my responsibility to put it out.  

During the Jamal situation, I have told someone a while back that God is going to put a smack of all the ministers/pastors who is exploiting the congregation for money, false teachings, etc.  Honey, you would think I slapped their mama!  But I meant what I said and sure enough look what happen with him exposing Juanita Bynum.  I have been told by someone that Juanita Bynum was a fraud but I pretty much kept it to myself.  

But I will say this and you best believe, *GOD AIN'T THROUGH!!!!  THIS IS ONLY THE BEGINNING! WE AIN'T SEEN NOTHING YET!*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 6, 2007)

For those who say that "I" am wrong for saying that "WE" should be praying about this situation instead of talking about Juanita's/Thomas's situation, then.....:


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=150889

Talk about it/me if you must, I am going to remain a MINISTER OF RECONCILIATION, because that is what the BIBLE says I should be!  And if that is causing you to have a problem with me, then SO BE IT!!!


----------



## gn1g (Sep 6, 2007)

Honey6928215 said:


> I believe you. As a matter of fact I have posted about Jamal H. Bryant of Empowerment Temple about a scandal that was going on. I posted it in the OT forum. You can pull it up to check it out but I don't think a lot of people were crazy about it but my thing is this needs to be addressed. I took a deep breathe before I posted it because I know it's going to ruff a lot of feathers but me being the person that I am, I feel that if something like this is going on in the house of the Lord, I feel that it's my responsibility to put it out.
> 
> During the Jamal situation, I have told someone a while back that God is going to put a smack of all the ministers/pastors who is exploiting the congregation for money, false teachings, etc. Honey, you would think I slapped their mama! But I meant what I said and sure enough look what happen with him exposing Juanita Bynum. I have been told by someone that Juanita Bynum was a fraud but I pretty much kept it to myself.
> 
> But I will say this and you best believe, *GOD AIN'T THROUGH!!!! THIS IS ONLY THE BEGINNING! WE AIN'T SEEN NOTHING YET!*


 
well Juanita even said this on TBN (the bolded) that God is going to cause some Big Name ministers to go thru some great prosecutions.  Well know that I type that Jesus said that first.


----------



## sunnydaze (Sep 6, 2007)

God could have also brought this to the light so she would finally leave.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> For those who say that "I" am wrong for saying that "WE" should be praying about this situation instead of talking about Juanita's/Thomas's situation, then.....:
> 
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=150889
> ...


*AND I AM WITH YOU!*  I refuse to join in with the world with their ways of condemnation.  It's one thing to be 'aware' of an issue, but a totally different 'face' to join satan's team and agree to talk against a person in need or in trouble using with his format.  Why sit in satan's parlor?   

And I say this not just for Juanita Bynum, but for any brother or sister in trouble.   We must be selective in our sources.  I'm not looking to have a big thread, because of what I said, reporting the 'latest' on the greatest.  I don't need the attention.   

I care more about loving and praying for someone who has been hurt beyond measure, be it here or there no matter who it is...I care. 

Thanks Precious Wavy.  Again, with you I stand.  

Case Closed!  

All in love


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> For those who say that "I" am wrong for saying that "WE" should be praying about this situation instead of talking about Juanita's/Thomas's situation, then.....:
> 
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=150889
> ...


 
Nice & Wavy, I have no problem with you or anyone else on this board. I wasn't even thinking of you. I was ranting in general. It just bothers me that we, as Christians, tend to clam up when issues like this arise. God is exposing this stuff for a reason.

I don't know about anyone else, but I realized some things about my own marriage and attitude from watching this whole thing play out and talking through it. God doesn't just work in secret...sometimes He exposes things and people are drawn closer to him.

So if you feel that you are to be silent, then that is your right and I have absolutely no problem with it. But just understand that there are some of us who may be led to talk about it, pray about it, and learn from it, and that's ok. It doesn't make us any less Christian to do that (not saying you said that).


----------



## Finesse (Sep 6, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> Nice & Wavy, I have no problem with you or anyone else on this board. I wasn't even thinking of you. I was ranting in general. It just bothers me that we, as Christians, tend to clam up when issues like this arise. God is exposing this stuff for a reason.
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I realized some things about my own marriage and attitude from watching this whole thing play out and talking through it. God doesn't just work in secret...sometimes He exposes things and people are drawn closer to him.
> 
> So if you feel that you are to be silent, then that is your right and I have absolutely no problem with it. But just understand that there are some of us who may be led to talk about it, pray about it, and learn from it, and that's ok. It doesn't make us any less Christian to do that (not saying you said that).




I have never posted in this forum..just lurk. But I had to let you know I agree with you! Like you said, Can't have both ways.....Rev Bynum and Bishop Weeks tried to have and did, IMO ,have it both ways when they were separated, fighting but giving marriage seminars???? Was the Lord supposed to let them keep on? Maybe He uncovered them to make us talk and see some of things that may be wrong in our own marriages and relationship with Him.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Sep 6, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> Nice & Wavy, I have no problem with you or anyone else on this board. I wasn't even thinking of you. I was ranting in general. It just bothers me that we, as Christians, tend to clam up when issues like this arise. God is exposing this stuff for a reason.
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I realized some things about my own marriage and attitude from watching this whole thing play out and talking through it. God doesn't just work in secret...sometimes He exposes things and people are drawn closer to him.
> 
> So if you feel that you are to be silent, then that is your right and I have absolutely no problem with it. But just understand that there are some of us who may be led to talk about it, pray about it, and learn from it, and that's ok. It doesn't make us any less Christian to do that (not saying you said that).


 
I want to add as well, that's the problem with our people especially in the black churches.  We have a need to be quiet about it and not rock the boat.  Just look the other way and pretend that it didn't happen not thinking that the longer you sweep it under the rug, the more dirt it will pile up underneath and next thing you know it blows up in your face.  And now you have to get rid of all this dirt when it should have taken care of to begin with.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Sep 6, 2007)

Finesse said:


> I have never posted in this forum..just lurk. But I had to let you know I agree with you! Like you said, Can't have both ways.....Rev Bynum and Bishop Weeks tried to have and did, IMO ,have it both ways when they were separated, fighting but giving marriage seminars???? Was the Lord supposed to let them keep on? Maybe He uncovered them to make us talk and see some of things that may be wrong in our own marriages and relationship with Him.


 
That's the part that has blown me away.  They were givinig marriage seminars WHILE they were separated!  If they were serious about their ministry and the people that follow them, then they should have cancelled it and work out their problems before either one them faced the congregation. I'm glad that the Lord is exposing a lot of this.  And I have a feeling there are others.  He hasn't got to them yet.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 6, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> Nice & Wavy, I have no problem with you or anyone else on this board. I wasn't even thinking of you. I was ranting in general. It just bothers me that we, as Christians, tend to clam up when issues like this arise. God is exposing this stuff for a reason.
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I realized some things about my own marriage and attitude from watching this whole thing play out and talking through it. God doesn't just work in secret...sometimes He exposes things and people are drawn closer to him.
> 
> *So if you feel that you are to be silent, then that is your right and I have absolutely no problem with it.* But just understand that there are some of us who may be led to talk about it, pray about it, and learn from it, and that's ok. It doesn't make us any less Christian to do that (not saying you said that).


 
Lauren, I am totally not silent about these things, I just speak about them in a different way.  When I TALK about these things, I do them with our Father, who sees secretly and rewards openly.  I don't need to discuss these things with those that don't know Christ....why speak to those who don't understand spiritual things?

God does expose things openly, that I know.  How would any of you feel if your "MESS" was put on tv in front of everyone you know..all your neighbors, friends and even family members?  It would not be a great thing, to say the least...that I KNOW!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 6, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> *AND I AM WITH YOU!* I refuse to join in with the world with their ways of condemnation. It's one thing to be 'aware' of an issue, but a totally different 'face' to join satan's team and agree to talk against a person in need or in trouble using with his format. Why sit in satan's parlor?
> 
> And I say this not just for Juanita Bynum, but for any brother or sister in trouble. We must be selective in our sources. I'm not looking to have a big thread, because of what I said, reporting the 'latest' on the greatest. I don't need the attention.
> 
> ...


 
And that is what "ministry" is all about, and when you understand it makes all the difference in your walk with Christ Jesus!  I don't know about others, but I know I want to hear...."Well done, thou good and faithful servant" and I know you do too!

Thank you, I love you....


----------



## deltagyrl (Sep 6, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm sick of people chastizing others for talking about this!
> 
> First, there's the "I wish people would pray istead of talking about it!" crowd.
> 
> ...


 




Thank you for putting it out there.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 6, 2007)

Honey6928215 said:


> I want to add as well, that's the problem with our people especially in the black churches. We have a need to be quiet about it and not rock the boat. Just look the other way and pretend that it didn't happen not thinking that the longer you sweep it under the rug, the more dirt it will pile up underneath and next thing you know it blows up in your face. And now you have to get rid of all this dirt when it should have taken care of to begin with.


 
Glad you added to lauren's post to me.  Just so that you will know, I'm not in a black church and I don't have any problems.  If you knew me, you would see what I do in the Kingdom of God and you would be surprised.

I've never looked the other way at any of this...I just went to a different level with it.  There is a thing that God called for every believer to do and that was to "PRAY".  The bible says to pray without ceasing.  Just because I don't like something that someone is doing, doesn't give me a license to open my mouth about their business, no matter what.

My dh and I pray for hundreds of people on a weekly basis, about many issues.  Not just believers but non-believers alike.  We "DO" something with our talk, we don't go around talking about what people should do and what they shouldn't do....WE DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!

I just wanted to "add" that.  Thanks for reading!


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Lauren, I am totally not silent about these things, I just speak about them in a different way. When I TALK about these things, I do them with our Father, who sees secretly and rewards openly. I don't need to discuss these things with those that don't know Christ....why speak to those who don't understand spiritual things?
> 
> *God does expose things openly, that I know. How would any of you feel if your "MESS" was put on tv in front of everyone you know..all your neighbors, friends and even family members? It would not be a great thing, to say the least...that I KNOW*!


 

I feel you. I'm not no big time minister but the last couple of years were extremely diffcult for me when my MESS was exposed. As ministers the world expects us to live a perfect life. This perfect life does not exist. What we can do is strive to live a life of wholeness and completion.

Even in my MESS God continued to use me to help others. Excuse me while I get my shout on!!!!!! Glory to God!!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 6, 2007)

Finesse said:


> I have never posted in this forum..just lurk. But I had to let you know I agree with you! Like you said, Can't have both ways.....Rev Bynum and Bishop Weeks tried to have and did, IMO ,have it both ways when they were separated, fighting but giving marriage seminars???? Was the Lord supposed to let them keep on? *Maybe He uncovered them to make us talk and see some of things that may be wrong in our own marriages and relationship with Him*.


 
So why not share what's going on in your marriage and relationship since the Lord is "uncovering" so many things.  Let's be open about it now, then?  If it's God doing this like many are saying, then you be the first.


----------



## PaperClip (Sep 6, 2007)

I just wanted to make a point about the "rigorous" dialogue concerning whether to talk or remain silent:

You (in general) don't talk to EVERYBODY about EVERYTHING.... 

That was a foundational point about the inclusion of that topic in the ENT Forum. I get and acknowledged there that these folk are public figures and therefore, it is reasonable that the discussion would pop up there.... But as I also said in my posts there on this topic, significant aspects of this topic relate to spiritual things and so for one who is not spiritually minded, this is where a great deal of discord can occur....

And I'm not even going to try to list any criteria on what makes one spiritually minded or not... but if one has cracked a bible at some point in their spiritual walk, then I think they govern themselves accordingly....

So because I'm a thinking Christian, you're right, I'm talking, and I'm asking in the midst of my praying for the entire Body of Christ on this matter.... But I'm not talking about everything I'm thinking about and I'm not asking everybody 'cause everybody ain't ready, prepared, or EQUIPPED to give a sobering, honest, wise response....

Having said all that, I admonish us, fellow believers, to use WISDOM when we're talking and asking.... some are looking to US for the answers...but when we DIP (yeah, I said it!) into a carnal place with our inquiries, it gives so much room to the enemy.... Give NO place to the devil. NONE. 

Ephesians 4:27 (Amplified): "27Leave no [such] room or foothold for the devil [give no opportunity to him]."


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2007)

Honey6928215 said:


> I believe you. *As a matter of fact I have posted about Jamal H. Bryant of Empowerment Temple about a scandal that was going on. I posted it in the OT forum. You can pull it up to check it out *but I don't think a lot of people were crazy about it but my thing is this needs to be addressed. I took a deep breathe before I posted it because I know it's going to ruff a lot of feathers but me being the person that I am, I feel that if something like this is going on in the house of the Lord, I feel that it's my responsibility to put it out.
> 
> During the Jamal situation, I have told someone a while back that God is going to put a smack of all the ministers/pastors who is exploiting the congregation for money, false teachings, etc. Honey, you would think I slapped their mama! But I meant what I said and sure enough look what happen with him exposing Juanita Bynum. I have been told by someone that Juanita Bynum was a fraud but I pretty much kept it to myself.
> 
> But I will say this and you best believe, *GOD AIN'T THROUGH!!!! THIS IS ONLY THE BEGINNING! WE AIN'T SEEN NOTHING YET!*


 
Nothing to be proud of...  Why post it in the OT when it has less prayer in comparison to making Believer's aware.  Was it to gain 'more' attention and/or responses?   I'm serious about this.  

Granted, Bryant is guilty.  However, to whom and with whom we as Christians present issues of concern to the Body, belong in the Body of Christ and not the world where it will only bring more attack upon the Body of Christ as a whole.   

*Christians must discuss Christians matters with Christians.  The world doesn't hold true to our faith nor will it ever.  There is no mix with the world.  *

What we are saying them is, "Look" come see our problem and how right you are about us in the negative."  It's not a good witness to discuss our business among nor with them.   

The thread that was posted there with the Craig Lewis 'attack' on Juanita, was horrendous (sp?) to say the very least.  And to agree with it was all the more appalling.  None of us know nothing about this woman's life to have her attacked so savagely verbally, and this is just what this man, Lewis did.  

There is a way to go about things and much of what I've seen has not been right.  Too much speculation and assumptions on what we still do not know the truth about. 

I believe God is truly pulling the covers off of 'us' more so than those in the spotlight...we have much more hidden in our hearts which needs even more attention.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 6, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> I feel you. I'm not no big time minister but the last couple of years were extremely diffcult for me when my MESS was exposed. As ministers the world expects us to live a perfect life. This perfect life does not exist. What we can do is strive to live a life of wholeness and completion.
> 
> Even in my MESS God continued to use me to help others. Excuse me while I get my shout on!!!!!! Glory to God!!!!!


 
Yes, all of us who call ourselves believers are Ministers of Reconciliation and our lives are not perfect...I know my life is not.  You said it when you said the "World expects...." but, these things mostly are coming from those who say they are the Church, and the World expects that...division on every level between believers and this I know the Lord isn't pleased about.

You are right on....you know what....I'm going to shout with you!!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 6, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Nothing to be proud of... Why post it in the OT when it has less prayer in comparison to making Believer's aware. Was it to gain 'more' attention and/or responses? I'm serious about this.
> 
> Granted, Bryant is guilty. However, to whom and with whom we as Christians present issues of concern to the Body, belong in the Body of Christ and not the world where it will only bring more attack upon the Body of Christ as a whole.
> 
> ...


 
You are telling the truth....Oh, how I thank God for His Word which is Truth and Light!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 6, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> I just wanted to make a point about the "rigorous" dialogue concerning whether to talk or remain silent:
> 
> You (in general) don't talk to EVERYBODY about EVERYTHING....
> 
> ...


 
As I have seen it written here on this board so many times, it just feel right to say it now:  "Girl, you ain't never lied"!


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> So why not share what's going on in your marriage and relationship since the Lord is "uncovering" so many things. Let's be open about it now, then? If it's God doing this like many are saying, then you be the first.


 
So maybe this thread has become more personal than I realize (and if that's the case please ignore my ignorance), but Laruren did go into some personal issues in her relationship in the off topic thread that she started about the stereotypical strong black woman. (The thread was basically a spin off about the Bynum appearance on TBN and press conference.) Many LHCF members discussed their own issues too. We were all trying to heal and deal with our own issues and learn from our experiences.


----------



## Finesse (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> So why not share what's going on in your marriage and relationship since the Lord is "uncovering" so many things.  Let's be open about it now, then?  If it's God doing this like many are saying, then you be the first.





I have no problem with sharing and have, just not in this particular forum. My husband cheated on me and I decided to stay. I have had serious issues with unforgiveness/forgiveness. U happy now????  You have solidified the very reason why a lot of people do not post in this forum. Like somebody has to live up to your standards and if their views and opinions don't match with yours..oh well, spare me please. You pray for everyone???? Sounds like you need to pray for yourself. It's "christians" like you....nevermind. Be blessed my sister.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2007)

Finesse said:


> I have never posted in this forum..just lurk. But I had to let you know I agree with you! Like you said, Can't have both ways.....Rev Bynum and Bishop Weeks tried to have and did, IMO ,have it both ways when they were separated, fighting but giving marriage seminars???? Was the Lord supposed to let them keep on? Maybe He uncovered them to make us talk and see some of things that may be wrong in our own marriages and relationship with Him.


Hi Finesse and Welcome to your first post here.    I'm sorry that it is under such a strong and tender subject.  

Please don't be discouraged by the many views shared.   The one thing we all agree on here is that we never refuse to pray in love for anyone in need.  

I agree that 'we can't have it both ways'.  Yet, from experience I've come to know many ministers personally, and I can understand why they continue on with the work of the Lord.  While some may be deceptive, not all are.  They are simply 'continuing' on with the faith and the 'call' upon their lives to minister.   

Granted, there are many who should not be ministering and should 'sit-out' without pretenses, and there are some who have 'season's to keep silent and continue on.  

Does a doctor stop his medical practice because he could not heal his family member?  Does a teacher stop teaching others because her child failed a grade?   There are times when 'we' must carry on, even when our personal lives don't align with our tasks.  My son was on drugs, yet I still ministered to other parents; God's word still ruled inside of me.  My son was actually delivered during the course of it. 

Not all are being hypocritical.  I know many ministers who continue in their work when their personal lives contradict their ministering.  Most times they are simply being 'faithful' and hoping for a change in their situations.  They are not out to deceive anyone.  

We don't know enough about Juanita's case to make a sound 'call' or judgement.  I personally believe this was exposed simply to save her life.  

Take care and keep posting.  Your points are valid.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> I just wanted to make a point about the "rigorous" dialogue concerning whether to talk or remain silent:
> 
> You (in general) don't talk to EVERYBODY about EVERYTHING....
> 
> ...


Your entire post....Excellent!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 6, 2007)

DivaStyle said:


> So maybe this thread has become more personal than I realize (and if that's the case please ignore my ignorance), but Laruren did go into some personal issues in her relationship in the off topic thread that she started about the stereotypical strong black woman. (The thread was basically a spin off about the Bynum appearance on TBN and press conference.) Many LHCF members discussed their own issues too.


 
It's not a personal thread, it's reality.  Whatever Lauren spoke about in the OT forum I understood, but why is it that it has to be about a "strong black women?"  Not everyone on this board is "black" Divastyle.  I'm of mixed heritage but I do embrace my "blackness" for lack of a better word.  That can be offensive to so many on this forum.  This is not a "Black forum" but a "Hair Care Forum" which happens to talk about many issues besides "Hair" and it almost always seem to go to the "black thing".  

I grew up in the ghetto...in the projects as a child.  I understand what it means to experience many things that many other's may not have.  I've learned much from my experiences growing up.  Because I don't now live in the "ghetto" doesn't make me any better than those that still are.  As a matter of fact, I go back to where I've come from, many times to minister to the people there...I give back in the way that will benefit them the most.

I'm just at lost for words now.  I think that everything that I have shared has been totally ignored and its a shame.  

I wish you all the best.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 6, 2007)

Finesse said:


> I have no problem with sharing and have, just not in this particular forum. My husband cheated on me and I decided to stay. I have had serious issues with unforgiveness/forgiveness. *U happy now*???? You have solidified the very reason why a lot of people do not post in this forum. Like somebody has to live up to your standards and if their views and opinions don't match with yours..oh well, spare me please. You pray for everyone???? Sounds like you need to pray for yourself. It's "christians" like you....nevermind. Be blessed my sister.


 
Was that necessary, Finesse?  Why are you being sarcastic with me...my intent in asking you was very sincere.  Oh, and I do pray for myself everyday.

Oh, well.  You be blessed to, my sister.


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> It's not a personal thread, it's reality. Whatever Lauren spoke about in the OT forum I understood, but why is it that it has to be about a "strong black women?" Not everyone on this board is "black" Divastyle. I'm of mixed heritage but I do embrace my "blackness" for lack of a better word. That can be offensive to so many on this forum. This is not a "Black forum" but a "Hair Care Forum" which happens to talk about many issues besides "Hair" and it almost always seem to go to the "black thing".
> 
> I grew up in the ghetto...in the projects as a child. I understand what it means to experience many things that many other's may not have. I've learned much from my experiences growing up. Because I don't now live in the "ghetto" doesn't make me any better than those that still are. As a matter of fact, I go back to where I've come from, many times to minister to the people there...I give back in the way that will benefit them the most.
> 
> ...


 
I don't know where you are going with that, but I was just trying to defend Lauren by saying that she had already tried to use this whole issue as a way to uncover things in her own life and the lives of others. She attempted to dig deeper into an aspect of this situation and to use this as a time for many of us to look deeper into ourselves and the way we are raised to act and live and how that effects us in the long term. I thought it was a great thread.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> It's not a personal thread, it's reality.
> 
> I'm just at lost for words now. I think that everything that I have shared has been totally ignored and its a shame.
> 
> I wish you all the best.


Your cause is 'just'... and God honors it.  Nothing has been ignored.  Not at all.  :heart2:


----------



## Finesse (Sep 6, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Hi Finesse and Welcome to your first post here.    I'm sorry that it is under such a strong and tender subject.
> 
> Please don't be discouraged by the many views shared.   The one thing we all agree on here is that we never refuse to pray in love for anyone in need.
> 
> ...




Thank you Shimmie. I feel the sincerity in your post You are soooo sweet. You take care too


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 6, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Your cause is 'just'... and God honors it. Nothing has been ignored. Not at all. :heart2:


 
Thank you, Shimmie!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 6, 2007)

DivaStyle said:


> I don't know where you are going with that, but I was just trying to defend Lauren by saying that she had already tried to use this whole issue as a way to uncover things in her own life and the lives of others. She attempted to dig deeper into an aspect of this situation and to use this as a time for many of us to look deeper into ourselves and the way we are raised to act and live and how that effects us in the long term. I thought it was a great thread.


 
Lauren is a very sweet person, one I would love to meet one day...and you as well.  It's honorable that you were trying to defend your friend.

Blessings to you both!


----------



## MissYocairis (Sep 6, 2007)

:kneel:



lauren450 said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm sick of people chastizing others for talking about this!
> 
> First, there's the "I wish people would pray istead of talking about it!" crowd.
> 
> ...


----------



## kbragg (Sep 6, 2007)

Personally, I have been an abused wife so perhaps that's why my perspective is a little different. However according to the Word, neither of them is walking blameless and therefore NEITHER of them should be in the pulpit. This is why all these independent ministries have all this drama. There's no order to their organization, it's just them. For example, if my Pastor did some mess like that, he would NOT be in the pulpit the next day. Our organization would sit him DOWN! Secondly, my Pastor's wife would not be up in a pulpit either because that would be unfitting as well seeing as she no longer had a male covering.

But, I'm not buying into the poor victim line. There's two sides to every story. Am I saying he was right for hitting her? No. However being one who has had quite a foul mouth, rebellious spirit, and still struggle at times with the authority of men, I can certainly understand how possibly he could've been provoked in the situation. When you call a man a little membered blankity blank who can't blank and is nothing without you...I mean I can kinda see WHY he would want to choke a chickNot saying it's RIGHT, but I do understand as I've played that game before. The title of his book is almost prophetic of this situation, because you teach people how to treat (or love) you. Very rarely is it a man attacking a woman for no REASON. Abuse is NOT justified (obviously I'm against it lol), but it's not one sided either.

C.mon, I know some parents know what I'm talking about! One of your kids comes in the room saying "Kayla hit me..waaaaah!" What do you ask? "What did you do to her?" The answer? "Nothing, I was just playing with my toy..." eventually the truth gets out and both get a spanking, the provoker and the hitter. I believe the same is happening here. God, the Father, is dealing with two of His children, openly. While no one deserves to be hit, no one is innocent. Having been through counseling for abuse I am aware that both parties get a pay off from the situation. Her milking the situation by posting on my space etc., obviously demonstrates this.

Anyway, I know my opinion is not popular, but from personal experience "playing the victim" and not being a fan of either party, I can objectively look at the situation and see he may not be the monster that everyone is making him out to be, just as she may not be the oh so innocent victim everyone is making her out to be.

As far as saying "What if God exposed you?" What if he did?? I do not despise the chastisement of the Lord. I am not in a position of leadership putting myself out to be something something I'm not, and if I was, I'd be thankful God exposed me. I value my soul more than my popularity.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Sep 6, 2007)

*A-HEY-Men!*

You said a mouth-full, a plate-full AND a pot-full. I don't think they heard you though I agree, nonetheless 



kbragg said:


> Personally, I have been an abused wife so perhaps that's why my perspective is a little diffierent. However according to the Word, neither of them is walking blameless and therefore NEITHER of them should be in the pulpit. This is why all these independent minitries have all this drama. There's no order to their organization, it's just them. For example, if my Pastor did some mess like that, he would NOT be in the pulpit the next day. Our organization would sit him DOWN! Secondly, my Pastor's wife would not be up in a pulpit either because that would be unfitting as well seeing as she no longer had a male covering.
> 
> But, I'm not buying into the poor victim line. There's two sides to every story. Am I saying he was right for hitting her? No. However being one who has had quite a foul mouth, rebellious spirit, and still struggle at times with the authority of men, I can certainly understand how possibly he could've been provoked in the situation. When you call a man a little membered blankity blank who can't blank and is nothing without you...I mean I can kinda see WHY he would want to chke a chickNot saying it's RIGHT, but I do understand as I've played that game before. The title of his book is almost prophetic of this situation, because you teach people how to treat (or love) you. Very rarely is it a man attacking a woman for no REASON. Abuse is NOT justified (obviously I'm against it lol), but it's not one sided either.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jenaee (Sep 6, 2007)

sunnydaze said:


> God could have also brought this to the light so she would finally leave.


 

I agree


----------



## KnottyGurl (Sep 6, 2007)

Let the church stand and say 

Thank you CBC for reposting that! That's some truth for that behind 




CantBeCopied said:


> :kneel:


 


			
				Lauren450 said:
			
		

> _I'm sorry, but I'm sick of people chastizing others for talking about this!_
> 
> _First, there's the "I wish people would pray istead of talking about it!" crowd._
> 
> ...


----------



## mkh_77 (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW!  Some of the mainstays of this particular forum should really look at their own actions before criticizing others.  This is just a shame.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Sep 6, 2007)

Weeeeeeeell! 



mkh_77 said:


> WOW! Some of the mainstays of this particular forum should really look at their own actions before criticizing others. This is just a shame.


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Sep 6, 2007)

mkh_77 said:


> WOW! Some of the mainstays of this particular forum should really look at their own actions before criticizing others. This is just a shame.


 
Today I'm giving everyone the benefit of the doubt, and I'm believing that nothing is intentional. Maybe some posters really don't mean to come off the way they do. Maybe we're losing too much tone in the typed words. Something. Must be something. I don't think that people want to come off mean. I know I don't. Hopefully no one else does either. No more  banging my head against the wall. Everyone gets the benefit of the doubt today.


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Glad you added to lauren's post to me. Just so that you will know, I'm not in a black church and I don't have any problems. If you knew me, you would see what I do in the Kingdom of God and you would be surprised.
> 
> I've never looked the other way at any of this...I just went to a different level with it. There is a thing that God called for every believer to do and that was to "PRAY". The bible says to pray without ceasing. Just because I don't like something that someone is doing, doesn't give me a license to open my mouth about their business, no matter what.
> 
> ...


 
N&W, I am glad you and yorur dh pray for others. The thing is, so do many of us. We may not talk about who we pray for and when we pray, but that doesn't mean we aren't praying. Everyone's walk is personal, so it's kind of offensive when people assume that you haven't prayed or talked to God just because you didn't announce it in a thread. I try not to ever talk about what I do in private when it comes to my relationship with Christ. I'm supposed to let my light shine, not tell people about it.

If my issues were laid out there for everyone to see, of course I wouldn't like it. But it happens like that sometimes. That's why I try to be as candid as I can. I don't want anyone to think I'm perfect, or anything close to it. I'm a sinner, and I'm trying to get closer to God like everybody else. If I was conducting marriage seminars here, telling everyone how awesome my marriage is when I'm being beat up and we're talking divorce at home, then yeah, I'd expect for people to discuss it when they found out I was lying. And I'd hope someone learned something from it.


----------



## kbragg (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, I'm hoping my post didn't come across as mean. It's tough on a message board where there's no voice inflection, no eye contact, no way to see someone's facial expressions, etc, just these little smilie guys. If I have offended anyone by my posting I do apologize. I intended only to offer a different perspective seeing as I've experienced abuse first hand and have played "the game" before. Everyone has a breaking point and some of us (unfortunately) are masters at pushing other people's buttons. Who knows, maybe it'll come out that Weeks was the one who was abused and he finally "had enough" and cracked. Perhaps it was mutual abuse. In any case, there's always 3 sides to a story: his side, her side, and the truth. Again I apologize if I offended anyone if I came across as mean. I'm really not mean, just extremely goofy!


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> So why not share what's going on in your marriage and relationship since the Lord is "uncovering" so many things. Let's be open about it now, then? If it's God doing this like many are saying, then you be the first.


 
Others have already said it, but the thread I started yesterday was along those lines. I had a catharsis while watching Juanita on TBN. My thread wasn't specifically about her as a person/religious figure, or even the incident, but about how many of us don't realize how we come across, and how I finally got it while I was watching her. It made me think about how I speak to my own husband, and my own insecurities and control issues. 

I do believe there is an attack on marriages right now, and my whole point was that I don't think Juanita realizes the effect her words are having on women. I think that "I'm so strong, I don't need anyone, I don't need help" attitude, the pride and haughtiness, is killing relationships for black women, but we don't realize it until it's too late.

Many say that Christians should only discuss these things with other Christians, but I don't agree, neccasarily. Debating matters of the Bible...I wouldn't really do that with a person who didn't believe in the Bible. But public matters that concern Christian figures...I don't see the problem. When you put yourself out there as a leader, you have to expect scrutiny. Whether we like it or not, unsaved people are looking at our behavior. If we clam up every time something is exposed, instead of talking about it in a rational manner and denouncing the behavior, then we are part of the problem.

This is not to say that we bash other Christians, which I have been accused of doing, but if someone is a false prophet, or a heretic, then why should they be protected? As we pray for them, we are to call out their behavior as contrary to what we believe.


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> It's not a personal thread, it's reality. Whatever Lauren spoke about in the OT forum I understood, but why is it that it has to be about a "strong black women?" Not everyone on this board is "black" Divastyle. I'm of mixed heritage but I do embrace my "blackness" for lack of a better word. That can be offensive to so many on this forum. This is not a "Black forum" but a "Hair Care Forum" which happens to talk about many issues besides "Hair" and it almost always seem to go to the "black thing".
> 
> I grew up in the ghetto...in the projects as a child. I understand what it means to experience many things that many other's may not have. I've learned much from my experiences growing up. Because I don't now live in the "ghetto" doesn't make me any better than those that still are. As a matter of fact, I go back to where I've come from, many times to minister to the people there...I give back in the way that will benefit them the most.
> 
> ...


 
"Strong black women" described the attitude. Not all black women have the attitude, and some non-black women have the attitude. But since most of us are black, that's the way we describe it here. 

Whoever was supposed to receive what you shared has received it, so don't worry!


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 6, 2007)

This is the last thing I'm going to say (hopefully). Ministry happens everywhere. It doesn't just happen in this forum. You never know who is lurking, reading what you post. There are many Christians who don't post here at all. Please remember that the next time you see a Christian post on another part of the board.

Many people were hurting behind this situation. People like me, who don't even follow Ms Bynum, were hurting to see someone we know, and learn or have learned from, be so savagely beaten and humiliated. Then for some, that pain turned to anger and confusion. Some people can't keep pain and frustration all bottled up. We need to talk to family about it. And some of us consider LHCF family. Don't always assume there is some sinister or demoic purpose to everything. Are some people trying to start mess sometimes? Of course, that happens. But sometimes, people just need to vent, or talk about their pain. As Christians, we should always be willing to listen.


----------



## melodee (Sep 6, 2007)

anky said:


> they both need to freeze their tongues and stop living in the limelight. What they need to do is take a sabbatical AWAY from the television and go on a retreat to Africa... something... She talks too much. Her mouth is her worst enemy.


 

I agree with you Anky.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Sep 6, 2007)

mkh_77 said:


> People are entitled to their opinions about what happened.
> 
> *Bolded #1:* She did speak about what happened out of her own mouth. I watched it on my local news last night. Not to mention the fact that she posted pictures of the abuse on her myspace page directly following the incident. That speaks volumes.
> 
> ...


Oooooowwwweeee!!!  Preach sista!!!!


----------



## KnottyGurl (Sep 6, 2007)

*Now hold up sista.* I have to say this in defense of JB, she does give back to the community. For instance, remember when she had that multimillion dollar wedding? Wasn't she kind enough to have it recorded and sold to those poor, unfortunate souls, like myself, who couldn't afford to be there in person? That really made me feel special, almost like I was on the back pew by the bathroom. I mean, really, if that's not giving back to the community then I don't know what is...

**Disclaimer: I am not responsible for how my posts are interpreted or received.**



mkh_77 said:


> People are entitled to their opinions about what happened.
> 
> *Bolded #3:* Maybe we are doing just what God wants us to do--opening our eyes to an undeniable truth. And, she does preach prosperity. That is the crux of her message. *Can you, or anyone for that matter, show where or how she has "given back" to the community using the funds she has received? I am interested to know.*


----------



## chinadoll (Sep 6, 2007)

GeechyGurl said:


> *Now hold up sista.* I have to say this in defense of JB, she does give back to the community. *For instance, remember when she had that multimillion dollar wedding*? Wasn't she kind enough to have it recorded and sold to those poor, unfortunate souls, like myself, who couldn't afford to be there in person? That really made me feel special, like I was almost on the back pew by the bathroom. I mean, really, if that's not giving back to the community then I don't know what is...
> 
> **Disclaimer: I am not responsible for how my posts are interpreted.**


 
GG, you read my mind. I was going to write the same thing.


----------



## mrsmeredith (Sep 6, 2007)

texasqt said:


> They were fighting before they got married - I kid you not!!!  They aren't divorcing because of the abuse, I believe its because of the embarassment and because its being watched in the public eye, it seems like the expected/right thing to do.  Why not counseling first...??? (only saying that because they've been in this abusive cycle for a long time and a divorce isn't going to make it any better for this relationship or the next - not saying anyone deseves abuse). They need help.



 Yea I think its the shame too. Trying to save face. Even though he messed up big time, GOD can still restore and deliver their marriage if that what she desires but I think shame has its hold on her right now.


----------



## mrsmeredith (Sep 6, 2007)

meka said:


> Why is everyone acting like she told what happened out of her mouth. The media told it first. She did not go into detail about it...she is just letting the world know that she is ok and that this situation will not beat her down like so many people expect and want it to. Everyone has their speculations about what happened but no one was there. People speak out against this womans ministry, try to take away the annointing that God has given her. So what she was a victim of domestic violence at the hands of her husband a Bishop. Even as pastors, they are NOT perfect. That is where people fail,....they put too much trust in man...they mess up like us...the things we do everyday...gossiping, backbiting, lying, cursing...all that. But I guess b/c we are not in the public eye and we are not pastors, it makes us different. We are doing just what Satan wants us to do, taking our eyes off God. People say her message is just about prosperity, money..she doesnt give back. We dont know what she does...have we heard every message she's given? Nope. But lets keep it real, us as black people dont like to give their money. The 10 percent which is required, as the Bible tells us. We are touchy about money. I dont think everything she is about is about money. So what she has a lot of it...do you think God would have given her what she has if she wasnt giving out as much? Nope...but he said when we give..He will rebuke the devour for our sake....
> But I digress...but there are some hypocritical, judgemental people here and I would hate for someone to go into your closet..they might get lost.



 If you don't stop showing out with all that logic and good sense. Girl, thats what I am talking bout


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 6, 2007)

Honey6928215 said:


> That's the part that has blown me away. They were givinig marriage seminars WHILE they were separated! If they were serious about their ministry and the people that follow them, then they should have cancelled it and work out their problems before either one them faced the congregation. I'm glad that the Lord is exposing a lot of this. And I have a feeling there are others. He hasn't got to them yet.


 
It's all about the Benjamins!


----------



## KnottyGurl (Sep 7, 2007)

It's getting crazy around these parts. I always heard that the Christian Forum was the most controversial, but I didn't believe it. I think it's crazy that people only want you to discuss 'feel good' instead of facts. This reminds me of Amatuer Night at Showtime at the Apollo. Everybody who doesn't perform well gets booed, but you can slash up a gospel song with no problems as long as you say 'Jesus'.

Just like a friend of mine said years ago, "They talked about Jesus, so what makes me think they won't talk about me?" She lives her life in the spotlight and just like that spotlight will highlight your fame it will highlight your flaws. She is not exempt from scrutiny.







Follow who you want.


----------



## mrsmeredith (Sep 7, 2007)

kbragg said:


> Personally, I have been an abused wife so perhaps that's why my perspective is a little different. However according to the Word, neither of them is walking blameless and therefore NEITHER of them should be in the pulpit. This is why all these independent ministries have all this drama. There's no order to their organization, it's just them. For example, if my Pastor did some mess like that, he would NOT be in the pulpit the next day. Our organization would sit him DOWN! Secondly, my Pastor's wife would not be up in a pulpit either because that would be unfitting as well seeing as she no longer had a male covering.
> 
> But, I'm not buying into the poor victim line. There's two sides to every story. Am I saying he was right for hitting her? No. However being one who has had quite a foul mouth, rebellious spirit, and still struggle at times with the authority of men, I can certainly understand how possibly he could've been provoked in the situation. When you call a man a little membered blankity blank who can't blank and is nothing without you...I mean I can kinda see WHY he would want to choke a chickNot saying it's RIGHT, but I do understand as I've played that game before. The title of his book is almost prophetic of this situation, because you teach people how to treat (or love) you. Very rarely is it a man attacking a woman for no REASON. Abuse is NOT justified (obviously I'm against it lol), but it's not one sided either.
> 
> ...



  You ladies are so on point


----------



## mrsmeredith (Sep 7, 2007)

Nw I think you are so on point. I think what you are trying to say is stop gossiping about it and pray about it.


----------



## meka (Sep 7, 2007)

GeechyGurl said:


> It's getting crazy around these parts. I always heard that the Christian Forum was the most controversial, but I didn't believe it. I think it's crazy that people only want you to discuss 'feel good' instead of facts. This reminds me of Amatuer Night at Showtime at the Apollo. Everybody who doesn't perform well gets booed, but you can slash up a gospel song with no problems as long as you say 'Jesus'.
> 
> Just like a friend of mine said years ago, "They talked about Jesus, so what makes me think they won't talk about me?" She lives her life in the spotlight and just like that spotlight will highlight your fame it will highlight your flaws. She is not exempt from scrutiny.
> 
> ...




I didnt say only discuss the feel good but some folks on here are letting it be known that they are no fan of her anyway. So therefore they speak with a lot of dislike. I do not personally know these people so I dont know everything that has happened with these peoples marriage. But some of the people on here speak as if they have an inside track on their marriage, like they were there when these events took place. They say she has changed since she came out. She does not wear the short natural anymore and now she dresses differently, speaks differently. Whats so wrong with that? Are we supposed to stay the same? No...I dont think so. People on here say she is all about money...but do we REALLY know that..or are we going on what we see. I know they do speak about sowing seeds and when you give, God gives you back more than what you can ask for. How do we REALLY know what she does with her money? Anyone here her personal accountant? No....lol
Some say she needs to go sit down somewhere. Some say oh God is exposing her mess. What mess? The fact that she has been abused? Wow......
I cant say whether she is innocent or not b/c I dont know. Why I dont know? Because Im not God! But some of you here talk like you are. Only God can deal with this the way it needs to be dealt with. I just dont wanna put my tongue against this woman and face the backlash.

A lot of Christians know to whom much is given..much is required. The attack of the enemy is even greater on people such as Bynum b/c she reaches a lot more people than we do. But our job as Christians is to watch and pray. But instead we are beating this woman down with our words, b/c we are not stating facts, but going off speculation...."umm hmmm...that's what she gets...always talking about money...trying to give marriage seminars...blah blah blah....
But everyone who gives advice isnt squeaky clean...
The greatest advisor is God anyway.
When people go to Christian marriage counselors, do you really know what their personal marriage is like? No.
But anyway....

I like JB and her message. Even I didnt like her...I would not put my tongue against her. The wrath of God can be something else.


----------



## Summer_Rain (Sep 7, 2007)

I've always been taught to "touch not mine anointed". For that reason, I haven't spoken about this situation. But there is something so troubling to me: Why are they (specifically Juanita) talking so publicaly about it? How easy would it be for them both to take a "No comment" and pray about it stance? IMHO, the aftermath of this entire event is a direct reflection of how they/she decided to deal with it in a public manner. Pictures of the bruises on her myspace page, shouting about it on TBN, statements released, etc. 

In the same way that Christians are being called upon to hush up and pray - I wish the leadership would do the same. If she loves him enough to marry him twice (as she stated) then why not step away from the camera and the conferences and this new "platform" of domestic violence that she says God has lead her to?

I ask all those things in sincerity, I am honestly confused by how and why the leadership is behaving like this.  It isn't the gossip sites making the situation worse, if Juanita and Weeks would retreat and seek counsel *privately* - there would be little to talk about to begin with.

To be honest with you, it's kinda scary to see it all unfold like this.


----------



## MissYocairis (Sep 7, 2007)

^^^^^^^^I'm with Summerrain.  



Juanita has "courted" this type of scrutiny and I am sure she knows full well what she is doing.  All this controversy and provacative behavior (interviews, soundbites, pics on myspace) are all leading down the one path she intended to go....mo' money, mo' money, mo' money!  Juanita is not pressed about the "talk".  She NEEDS to talk to help sell the new platform! :realitycheck:   

And we are busy   .... thinking Juanita's been wronged...puh-lease!  Juanita is about to blow up bigger than No More Sheets.  She will be just fine!  Pastor Weeks too!  

_*hiding behind the sofa from the mob*_
:mob:


----------



## gn1g (Sep 7, 2007)

What a fiasco!  


Nita said " I love him so much I'd marry him twice, but for now this marriage is over"

The media is now saying they are in talks of reconciling.

IMO she'll divorce him are almost divorce him or lets say they'll say they are divorced for the women that are abused and then carry on.


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 7, 2007)

meka said:


> I didnt say only discuss the feel good but some folks on here are letting it be known that they are no fan of her anyway. So therefore they speak with a lot of dislike. I do not personally know these people so I dont know everything that has happened with these peoples marriage. But some of the people on here speak as if they have an inside track on their marriage, like they were there when these events took place. They say she has changed since she came out. She does not wear the short natural anymore and now she dresses differently, speaks differently. Whats so wrong with that? Are we supposed to stay the same? No...I dont think so. People on here say she is all about money...but do we REALLY know that..or are we going on what we see. I know they do speak about sowing seeds and when you give, God gives you back more than what you can ask for. How do we REALLY know what she does with her money? Anyone here her personal accountant? No....lol
> Some say she needs to go sit down somewhere. Some say oh God is exposing her mess. What mess? The fact that she has been abused? Wow......
> I cant say whether she is innocent or not b/c I dont know. Why I dont know? Because Im not God! But some of you here talk like you are. Only God can deal with this the way it needs to be dealt with. I just dont wanna put my tongue against this woman and face the backlash.
> 
> ...


 
The Bible says that we are to judge the behavior of people who call themselves believers. Read 1 Corinthians 5. 

My question to you is...how do you know Ms Bynum is saved? Annointed? A true prophet? Have you judged her words against scripture? Or does she just make you feel good? I have judged some of her words against scripture. Opinion is one thing, but facts are another. 

No, none of us have an inside track on her marriage, but since she is in the media of her own will, we do know this...

She was separated from her husband, and being beaten by him, while they were taking in money to hold marriage seminars to teach others how to love their spouses and have Godly marriages.

These are her words:

*"The Holy Ghost has already spoken to me that there are 7,000 people that are watching right now. 7,000 people that God said, 'I'm requiring that you release this seed of divine release.' And you watch and see. You release that seed by 12 o'clock midnight and God will begin to turn it around!...God said, 'By midnight tonight divine release goes into operation!'" *

*"Some of ya'll sitting there holding your wallet...God said, 'Give it to me! Give it to me! Give it to me! Show me how much you love me! Give it to me! I want to know if you're mine! If you're really mine. How come you can't hear me say, write the check?'" *

*"I'm going to get my seed in the ground because what I make happen for somebody else, God is going to make happen for me. Pick up the phone! I don't care if the lines are busy for half the night. Keep on trying! Put it on redial! Put it on redial! Tell the Devil that, 'I got an emergency! I need something! I need something from God and God needs something from me!'" *

*"...You got a $1,000.00 in your checking account and you right at the last bit. But I promise you--if you turn it over to God and give it to God--He said, 'By 12 o'clock midnight the waters are troubled for you." *


I have a hard time believing that someone who would tell these lies is saved. 

And FWIW, I haven't seen anyone say she got what she deserved.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Sep 7, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> The Bible says that we are to judge the behavior of people who call themselves believers. Read 1 Corinthians 5.
> 
> My question to you is...how do you know Ms Bynum is saved? Annointed? A true prophet? Have you judged her words against scripture? Or does she just make you feel good? I have judged some of her words against scripture. Opinion is one thing, but facts are another.
> 
> ...


 
WHAT?!!!  I guess I see what they mean by her being a fraud.


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 7, 2007)

Honey6928215 said:


> WHAT?!!! I guess I see what they mean by her being a fraud.


 
And if people actually listened to her, they would know that her teachings don't line up with scripture AT ALL. I'm trying to stay out of this, but it's really hard when people are being misled. And since this is the Christianity forum, I think it's totally fair to take a look at these leaders, hold them up against scripture, and expose their false teachings. People's lives are at stake here.


----------



## spelmanlocks (Sep 7, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> The Bible says that we are to judge the behavior of people who call themselves believers. Read 1 Corinthians 5.
> 
> My question to you is...how do you know Ms Bynum is saved? Annointed? A true prophet? Have you judged her words against scripture? Or does she just make you feel good? I have judged some of her words against scripture. Opinion is one thing, but facts are another.
> 
> ...


 
Wow!!  I wanted to give the lady a benefit of a doubt, but that just sounds too shady for me. She puts me in the mind of that guy who sells holy water on TV.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Sep 7, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> And if people actually listened to her, they would know that her teachings don't line up with scripture AT ALL. I'm trying to stay out of this, but it's really hard when people are being misled. And since this is the Christianity forum, I think it's totally fair to take a look at these leaders, hold them up against scripture, and expose their false teachings. People's lives are at stake here.


 

Not to mention their souls.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 7, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> And if people actually listened to her, they would know that her teachings don't line up with scripture AT ALL. I'm trying to stay out of this, but it's really hard when people are being misled. And since this is the Christianity forum, I think it's totally fair to take a look at these leaders, hold them up against scripture, and expose their false teachings. People's lives are at stake here.


 

Lauren450

You are on point! 


I prayed to God to know the truth about His word and to give me revelation…God has used many of you in the most recent threads to give me clarity on some things that I knew in my spirit that was inaccurate based on what an Influential Leader/Pastor said to the congregation. For that I’m extremely grateful and blessed! 

I asked myself what if everyone was silent, a lot of us would be confused and still in bondage. 

I know some people create threads with the wrong motives and intent behind it. Don’t allow that small percentage to take away the good that others bring to the table. God may use that person’s boldness to bless and deliver someone. Let us not be like the Pharisee whom expected God to do things only a certain way. God may have some to just pray and have others to pray privately AND speak out respectively.

Peace and Blessings Ladies…


----------



## myco (Sep 7, 2007)

PinkPebbles said:


> Lauren450
> 
> You are on point!
> 
> ...



Just to piggyback off of what you were saying: I think it is important to people who "are on the outside looking in", to see people stand up and call a spade a spade sometimes.  Just for the sake of showing that there is some accountability/oversight within and that everyone is not so blinded by entertaintment and promises that they'll overlook things that would not be condoned otherwise.  Or that everyone is hushing and turning a blind eye, just to preserve an image.  I agree, that sometimes people handle issues in a destructive manner, but the appearance of brushing it under the rug and hoping it will go away can be just as insidious.

I think you can be a believer, but be unaffiliated with a Church tradition. So when you see something that contradicts what you've studied/believed/"know" and no one says anything it makes you feel like the whole "Church" is guilty of collusion.  Everyone becomes tarnished by association and subsequent messages will lack credibility.


----------



## delp (Sep 7, 2007)

PinkPebbles said:


> Lauren450
> 
> You are on point!
> 
> ...



I did not create this thread with any motives. What happend to her shocked me. I never followed her ministry but I considered her to be a woman of God. Again, I was in shock about what happen. I was confused about talking about it or closing my mouth, but I decided to talk about it b/c i wanted to listen to other (christians) opinions. From my viewpoint she was a women who waited for God to bring the right mate in her life and it turned out to be something other than she expected. I know alot of christian women rejoiced when she got married. They saw how God honored her and wanted the same thing for their lives. She was an example for many women. When this happened they ,like me, were in shock. Also like me they talked to God and to friends about what happen until they were able to come to some kind of conclusion or resolution in their own minds. I am one of them. I have always been taught never to say what been going on in the church and let God be the judge. I take no delight in  what happen. The entire situtation is very sad and heartbreaking. My heart crys out for her on many levels. I pray she takes time to receive ministry and healing. I also pray that God creates in me a clean heart and renew a right spirit within me. My conclusion from all the discussion: She had problems going into the marriage that she did not recognize. I hope that many women who are out there waiting make sure they don't overlook things just because he is christian with a "good job" and no kids or "perfect". I am belaboring the point but I have a friend in this situation. He was perfect christian and now he is a controlling christian husband . He doesn't beat her but she hasn't got out of line either. She is afraid to.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 7, 2007)

delp said:


> *I did not create this thread with any motives.* What happend to her shocked me. I never followed her ministry but I considered her to be a woman of God. Again, I was in shock about what happen. I was confused about talking about it or closing my mouth, but I decided to talk about it b/c i wanted to listen to other (christians) opinions. From my viewpoint she was a women who waited for God to bring the right mate in her life and it turned out to be something other than she expected. I know alot of christian women rejoiced when she got married. They saw how God honored her and wanted the same thing for their lives. She was an example for many women. When this happened they ,like me, were in shock. Also like me they talked to God and to friends about what happen until they were able to come to some kind of conclusion or resolution in their own minds. I am one of them. I have always been taught never to say what been going on in the church and let God be the judge. I take no delight in what happen. The entire situtation is very sad and heartbreaking. My heart crys out for her on many levels. I pray she takes time to receive ministry and healing. I also pray that God creates in me a clean heart and renew a right spirit within me. My conclusion from all the discussion: She had problems going into the marriage that she did not recognize. I hope that many women who are out there waiting make sure they don't overlook things just because he is christian with a "good job" and no kids or "perfect". I am belaboring the point but I have a friend in this situation. He was perfect christian and now he is a controlling christian husband . He doesn't beat her but she hasn't got out of line either. She is afraid to.


 
Delp- I wasn't referring to you..I was speaking in general. God knows all of our hearts......  Be Blessed.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 7, 2007)

I was very sad to hear that Juanita Bynum and her husband Thomas WeeksIII are filing for a divorce.   Women like Juanita Bynum are not suited to marriage to men like Thomas WeeksIII not because they are bad men.  No one knows the in and out of a marriage, I am divorced myself, with marriage, you need a lot of prayer, even before you get married, when you start dating, when you get engaged, and plenty prayers when you are married and millions for each year of your marriage, there is a denomic attack on marriage as never before. Some people come with their own demons, from generations back, and they have to be rebuked.  Also for some women, being female, behaving like an Esther or Ruth, is not in their books, plus the culture many of us experienced,  many had to be the 'strong black woman'. Our families, expect us to bear all the burdens and many times we don't have anyone we can rely on. Yesterday, I find out the cost of getting 'Leg Magic' an exercise equipment for your legs and I asked the shop assistant, is there any possibility of it being delivered, she was a black woman and she said that she would be able to take it home, but she would have to stop every five minutes for a rest.  I thought, why are we always doing and straining ourselves.  
I think that Juanita Bynum and Thomas Weeks are both very intelligent people, she is a very successful business woman.  Thomas Weeks was wrong to hit her, but we sometimes what to be men as well as woman.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 7, 2007)

Ohh! I mean to say we want to be the man and the woman as well.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with SummerRain and Lauren450. The bolded part has got me like   She hasn't been to criminal court, divorce court, completed counseling, etc. and she's already talking about "Call us and give your last dime?" Is she doing the same? Just curious...

Begging and guilt-tripping people into giving money has always been a turn off to me. I always let* God *lead me to give xx dollars to xx ministries, not a fiery voice coupled with a song and dance. They preach that God will provide your needs, but do they believe it? When I pray to God to help me with my needs, you won't see me turn around and ask my mama, daddy, cousins, coworkers to help me. If I trust Him, I trust Him. He always sends the help to me.

_His sheep will know His voice._ That's all I'm listening for and to. 



lauren450 said:


> The Bible says that we are to judge the behavior of people who call themselves believers. Read 1 Corinthians 5.
> 
> My question to you is...how do you know Ms Bynum is saved? Annointed? A true prophet? Have you judged her words against scripture? Or does she just make you feel good? I have judged some of her words against scripture. Opinion is one thing, but facts are another.
> 
> ...


----------



## MsSharee06 (Sep 7, 2007)

*I was just extremely surprised about how Juanita Bynum handled the situation (at the press conference). It almost seems as if she was trying to market herself, only time will tell.*


----------



## mrsmeredith (Sep 7, 2007)

SummerRain said:


> I've always been taught to &quot;touch not mine anointed&quot;. For that reason, I haven't spoken about this situation. But there is something so troubling to me: Why are they (specifically Juanita) talking so publicaly about it? How easy would it be for them both to take a &quot;No comment&quot; and pray about it stance? IMHO, the aftermath of this entire event is a direct reflection of how they/she decided to deal with it in a public manner. Pictures of the bruises on her myspace page, shouting about it on TBN, statements released, etc.
> 
> In the same way that Christians are being called upon to hush up and pray - I wish the leadership would do the same. If she loves him enough to marry him twice (as she stated) then why not step away from the camera and the conferences and this new &quot;platform&quot; of domestic violence that she says God has lead her to?
> 
> ...



 I agree with you as well. I think JB needs to pray and keep quiet. Let GOD handle their biz and not the media. That part of it is shocking to me. Also, I don't agree with everyone being so hard on weeks, yes he messed up but so did she. They need prayer equally not one more over the other. No one is innocent in this matter but because she is the one speaking and showing people are picking sides when it should only be GOD side and the enemy. The enemy is pleased with the division that this has caused amongst GODs people. Look beyond the weeks-bynum. THe kingdom is at hand. Its not about them. Its the curses and the destruction of the head so the enemy can attack the body. Pray for all pastors and leaders without ceasing. We don't know them, we don't know what really happened or the full story just her story. Not denying what her story is and I hurt for her but for more reasons than what has been publicized.


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 7, 2007)

I have read this entire thread and I usually dont post on this. I am a child of God that lost my way  for a while but found my way back to him. God took me through something to get my attention and for me to get myself in order with his word. I do not in any way feel like am equipped to teach others right now until I have spent the time needed with God to get where I need to be. Every trial in my life has came to teach me first then others. The main situation that started me turning back from God was my ex - pastor and his prophetess wife tried to get me to borrow money for them by using prophesy and telling me that was the will of God. Things got really bad and I almost died spiritually. Before this happened to me I had no idea men and women of God could be that way but I thank God for opening my eyes and letting me know to keep me eyes on him and not man not matter how anointed they say they are. The bible says that if God does not shorten the time even the very elect will be fooled. I think that we should discuss topics like this because it will help people that think like I used to. The lesson I got from all of this is not judge juanita or her husband but to keep my eyes on Jesus and not man because this is the last days and many will be  fooled. My prayer for this forum is that we all feel comfortable enough to voice our opinions without being told that we are wrong because we have a difference of opinion after all this is a "discussion board". 
Be blessed ladies, I love all of you.


----------



## He_Leads_I_follow (Sep 7, 2007)

I very rarely "follow" anyone's ministry but I beleive Juanita Bynum is a prophet . She is a woman of God. Unfortunaley, she got married ...to a DETRACTOR. So I stopped watching her. She completeyly changed after the union. A detractor will go far enough to marry you to take you out of the will of God. I have never heard of this man before they got married and was greatly troubled in my spirit when their marriage was announced. I remember watching him right after their announcment and thought "why do I feel like I'm being sold something I don't need?". My sister said the wedding and the ministry looks like big marketing. Like a business merger. 
I was amazed to see that some one who was so separated unto God (even her brother had an anointed CD that's hard to find now) do a complete 180 into flamboyant dress and foolish talk! My sister Juanita, was duped! Eve deceived! I find it hard to beleive that not one of the sound women that walked with her back in the days (of no makeup and a white scarf around her neck), warned her that something was not right. I find it difficult to beleive that NO ONE said WAIT, NOT SO FAST!! Unless they felt they couldn't. Then again, she may have chosen to ignore it. We do have choices.

I'm sure some women may have said "Gurl it's your season. It's time for you to marry and blah blah blah ". I have yet to meet anyone who can truly guage when seasons end or begin. Just because you feel it's been long enough, is it? Is it really?

No More Sheets didn't come from out of this woman's own mind. Sorry, but strongholds can't be broken by man's fantastic ideas. And this tape swept the lives clean of those who watched it and heard what the Spirit was saying. I remember when my sister gave me the tape to watch. I wasn't saved and had a boyfriend AND I was going to church . You know, like a good "church girl"...  Ugh! Say YUCK twice! 

Anyway, I looked at the cover , read the back and something in me said HECK NO! I knew that if I watched that tape , I would be faced with truth I wasn't ready for. I didn't mind church because the Holy Ghost wasn't there anyway so I was never convicted to change. (ouch!) But that tape??!! Mmmmmm nah! Never...or so I thought.

But one day, the Holy Spirit called me to Himself 3am in the morning and I gave my life to Christ in my bedroom. Sometime after that I watched the tape. Haven't been the same since....

From soundness to flat out error. Yes, that is what has happened BUT the FANTASTIC, AWESOME TRUTH is she is REDEEMABLE!!! They both are. As long as they are still alive. Humble yourself under the mighty hand of God and HE will exalt you in DUE season. LOVELY!

To the sister who said God is shaking things up? INDEED HE IS. I have been hearing that for awhile from HIM. He said He was releasing His judgement and He must. It's far better to be chastened by the Almighty to spare you and others eternal judgement. He will have no part of sin so He has to purge it. Purge it out of me and purge it out of you. HE's coming back for a clean church. That's all. Our opinions don't matter just His divine Word that He holds above even His own name.

Oh and yes there is a MASS ATTACK against marriages indeed. The judgement that is happening in the public eye will be going house to house. It will reach all of our churches . It has to. The dross has to go so He can bring forth the gold.

When you do pray for marriages and all those in leadership, pray the Lord would be gracious enough to send them a "Nathan". A prophet to convict before it's too late. It's time out for soft prophets with giddy words! We need the voice of the sharp prophets that keep your spirtual eyesight at 20/20.


----------



## Blossssom (Sep 7, 2007)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> he just posted a statement on his myspace page saying that they agreed not to talk about it until they went to court about it. Now she's hosted TBN's "Praise the Lord", talked to the news and everything!
> 
> Oops!



And she's after Obama Barack!


----------



## atlien (Sep 7, 2007)

He_Leads_I_follow said:


> I very rarely "follow" anyone's ministry but I beleive Juanita Bynum is a prophet . She is a woman of God. Unfortunaley, she got married ...to a DETRACTOR. So I stopped watching her. She completeyly changed after the union. A detractor will go far enough to marry you to take you out of the will of God. I have never heard of this man before they got married and was greatly troubled in my spirit when their marriage was announced. I remember watching him right after their announcment and thought "why do I feel like I'm being sold something I don't need?". My sister said the wedding and the ministry looks like big marketing. Like a business merger.
> I was amazed to see that some one who was so separated unto God (even her brother had an anointed CD that's hard to find now) do a complete 180 into flamboyant dress and foolish talk! My sister Juanita, was duped! Eve deceived! I find it hard to beleive that not one of the sound women that walked with her back in the days (of no makeup and a white scarf around her neck), warned her that something was not right. I find it difficult to beleive that NO ONE said WAIT, NOT SO FAST!! Unless they felt they couldn't. Then again, she may have chosen to ignore it. We do have choices.
> 
> I'm sure some women may have said "Gurl it's your season. It's time for you to marry and blah blah blah ". I have yet to meet anyone who can truly guage when seasons end or begin. Just because you feel it's been long enough, is it? Is it really?
> ...



I really liked reading your post. Something about it gave me chills. I think it was around the part where you gave your life to god at 3am. I know how the spirit will wake you up late in the midnight hours. I have been there. 

As far as Juanita, I just feel disappointed about the entire situation, but I do believe Juanita is a prophet. One thing Juanita said stands true... God will get the glory from this. His purpose will be fulfilled.


----------



## He_Leads_I_follow (Sep 8, 2007)

atlien said:


> I really liked reading your post. Something about it gave me chills. I think it was around the part where you gave your life to god at 3am. I know how the spirit will wake you up late in the midnight hours. I have been there.
> 
> As far as Juanita, I just feel disappointed about the entire situation, but I do believe Juanita is a prophet. One thing Juanita said stands true... God will get the glory from this. His purpose will be fulfilled.


 
Thanks Atlien! Yes, He shall indeed cause ALL things to work together for the GOOD of them that LOVE Him and are CALLED according to His purpose. And she does indeed fit this criteria.
Great Blessings to you!


----------



## babydollhair (Sep 8, 2007)

has anyone posted this? This footage from the last Women on the Frontline Conference in August and well, it looks like she might of had planned... 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0uXTbZMb9tU


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 8, 2007)

He_Leads_I_follow said:


> I very rarely "follow" anyone's ministry but I beleive Juanita Bynum is a prophet . She is a woman of God. Unfortunaley, she got married ...to a DETRACTOR. So I stopped watching her. She completeyly changed after the union. A detractor will go far enough to marry you to take you out of the will of God. I have never heard of this man before they got married and was greatly troubled in my spirit when their marriage was announced. I remember watching him right after their announcment and thought "why do I feel like I'm being sold something I don't need?". My sister said the wedding and the ministry looks like big marketing. Like a business merger.
> 
> I was amazed to see that some one who was so separated unto God (even her brother had an anointed CD that's hard to find now) do a complete 180 into flamboyant dress and foolish talk! My sister Juanita, was duped! Eve deceived! I find it hard to beleive that not one of the sound women that walked with her back in the days (of no makeup and a white scarf around her neck), warned her that something was not right. I find it difficult to beleive that NO ONE said WAIT, NOT SO FAST!! Unless they felt they couldn't. Then again, she may have chosen to ignore it. We do have choices.
> 
> ...


You have a beautiful testimony. For our God is faithful to keep watch over us and He is married to the 'Backslider.' He will lovingly stand watch, guarding those He loves for whom He has Destiny and Purpose and to fulfill His plan...He's our God forever and we can not be 'plucked' from out of His hand.

How I love Him and trust Him ...

God bless you for sharing God's love for you. It's beautiful. Can't you just see how He waited for you so patiently...until He captured your heart again. :heart2:


----------



## Sistaslick (Sep 8, 2007)

What exactly does it take to become a prophet or prophetess?


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 8, 2007)

Sistaslick said:


> What exactly does it take to become a prophet or prophetess?


The 'Call' of God ... 

Therefore, no one 'becomes' a Phophet, they have to be 'called' of God. 

It's not an easy life for the one 'called'. God 'proves' them by many trials, tests, and sacrifices. It can also be a very lonely and isolated life; for the one 'called' has to spend much time in isolation, consecration and alienation, separated from the world as others 'know' it and be sold out to what God instructs. This time of isolation and consecration develops a flow of the annointing, meaning that the Phophet (called) is ready at any given moment (night or day) to do as God directs and orders them to do/say. 

A Phophet presents a great threat to satan, for a Phophet has the boldness of God to stand against the enemy and to expose him where he's residing or planning an attack in a person's or Church's life. 

This one of the reasons, satan looks for way to get at their weakness(es); for every human being has a weak nature; the sins of the flesh. If satan can discredit a Phophet of God, then he won a battle, for it brings doubt of the Phophet's word and satan is then able to proceed with a plan of action to destroy a person's faith, their hope, their love and in many cases their love for God and even endanger their lives. 

This is why we HAVE to have a realtionship with God and to keep our mouths shut against men/women of God so that we can hear what God is speaking to us.  When we speak 'against' one 'called' of God, it blocks the flow of God's ministry to us.  It also creates a sequence of events where what we speak against comes back as though it were bouncing off of a wall upon the one speaking.  God says to guard our tongues and to judge not least we be judged in the same manner. 

There's a lot more, but I hope this helps...


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 8, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> This is why we HAVE to have a realtionship with God and to keep our mouths shut against men/women o
> f God so that we can hear what God is speaking to us. When we speak 'against' one 'called' of God, it blocks the flow of God's ministry to us. It also creates a sequence of events where what we speak against comes back as though it were bouncing off of a wall upon the one speaking. God says to guard our tongues and to judge not least we be judged in the same manner.


 
What about these scriptures? It seems to me that we are to use righteous judgement within the church. That is how we know who among us is a false teacher and separate from them.

_1 Cor 5:9-13_
_9I have written you in my letter not to associate with sexually immoral people— 10not at all meaning the people of this world who are immoral, or the greedy and swindlers, or idolaters. In that case you would have to leave this world. 11But now I am writing you that you must not associate with anyone who calls himself a brother but is sexually immoral or greedy, an idolater or a slanderer, a drunkard or a swindler. With such a man do not even eat. _
_12What business is it of mine to judge those outside the church? Are you not to judge those inside? 13God will judge those outside. "Expel the wicked man from among you."_


_John 7:24_
_24Judge not according to the appearance, but judge righteous judgment._


_2 Thessalonians 3:14,15_
_And if anyone does not obey our word in this epistle, note that person and do not keep company with him, that he may be ashamed. Yet do not count him as an enemy, but admonish him as a brother_


_Romans 16:17,18_
_Now I urge you, brethren, note those who cause divisions and offenses, contrary to the doctrine which you learned, and avoid them. For those who are such do not serve our Lord Jesus Christ, but their own belly, and by smooth words and flattering speech deceive the hearts of the simple_


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 8, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> What about these scriptures? It seems to me that we are to use righteous judgement within the church. That is how we know who among us is a false teacher and separate from them.
> 
> _1 Cor 5:9-13_
> _9I have written you in my letter not to associate with sexually immoral people— 10not at all meaning the people of this world who are immoral, or the greedy and swindlers, or idolaters. In that case you would have to leave this world. 11But now I am writing you that you must not associate with anyone who calls himself a brother but is sexually immoral or greedy, an idolater or a slanderer, a drunkard or a swindler. With such a man do not even eat. _
> ...


 
These scriptures do not validate the harshness against Juanita Bynum which has been expressed in the Christianity forum. I can easily see it occurring in the ENT or the OT forum, but here, in the Christianity forum, it's wrong. 

What's happening in the Christianity forum in the threads about Juanita Bynum is not righteous judgement. The matter is not being discussed and handled God's way. There are several comments and posts in this forum which should not be among Christians. The 'spirit' behind them are not right. It is being done in a manner in which God instructs us not to do; 

Many are using this an 'excuse' to 'mouth-off' against a sister/brother in Christ who instead need our prayers and not cruel remarks, and condemnation. Where is the exhortation which we are commanded to give to a brother/sister who has fallen? Where is the love? Where is the compassion?

If anything, this is the one place where Juanita Bynum and her husband should be able to find words that do not judge nor condemn them. There's plenty of it in ENT, OT and all over the media. Why here too, where we are to be full of love. 

Granted, we are not to 'allow' certain behaviors among the brethren, yet we do not discuss it and attack as the world does. There is a difference.

No one is exempt from 'falling'...no one. And no one, including you or myself can throw stones at a fallen brother/sister such as these (Bynum and Weeks) and call it righteous. It's wrong and there is no other way to describe it. What's happening in these threads, in the Christianity forum, regarding the lives of these two persons, is wrong. And I have to say that I am grieved and ashamed of what I've been witness to in many of these posts regarding Juanita. 

What if it were you? It could be one day; for the seeds of judgement have been planted and watered with your defense. What if it were you? As David judged himself with his response to the Phophet Nathan (regarding Bathsheba's husband), so have you judged yourself with the scriptures. 

I realize the hurt, the anger, the confusion, the disappointments, and the fears, that so many are feeling regarding Bishop and Juanita Weeks. It's very sad and it has hurt the Body of Christ. But it does not give us license to mix our grief with the world's view. For the world views all of us who call ourselves Christians as their enemy. When we speak their same language or engage ourselves to it, we are only adding to our hurt which they purpose against all Christians. 

And before I am accused of being a fan of Juanita Bynum, let it be known that I am a fan of the Lord Jesus Christ and non other. For Lauren if this were you or anyone else in this forum being talked about as such, I would step up and defend you too. Without fear, shame or hesitation, I would step up to your defense and dare anyone to try and stop me.

Why? Because you are my 'sister' in Christ and I care enough to protect you when you are down. Defending is not advocating a fallen brother's/sister's 'wrong'; yet it's wrong to let you be attacked. 

We cannot behave as the world does with situations such as this. It only comes back to hurt us and not them. And more, it grieves the heart of our Father in Heaven. 

With all of my heart, I wish you peace.... :heart2:


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 8, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> These scriptures do not validate the harshness against Juanita Bynum which has been expressed in the Christianity forum. I can easily see it occurring in the ENT or the OT forum, but here, in the Christianity forum, it's wrong.
> 
> What's happening in the Christianity forum in the threads about Juanita Bynum is not righteous judgement. The matter is not being discussed and handled God's way. There are several comments and posts in this forum which should not be among Christians. The 'spirit' behind them are not right. It is being done in a manner in which God instructs us not to do;
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie, I know you mean well. I believe you are sincere in your defense of the Weeks'. 

If it were me, in this exact same situation, I wouldn't expect you to defend me or shut down the discussion. Why? Because by now, it would have been clear that I had been lying, deceiving, and leading others away from Christ, instead of toward him. Can we really call these people brothers? The Bible says we are to separate from them. That's not to say the any of us are perfect, but we cannot sit idly by and watch other Christians, leaders at that, mislead others and not call it out. 

We always like to say "touch not mine annointed" when it comes to leaders, but the truth is, everyone for whom Christ is Lord is annointed. All of us were called by God. We are all brothers. That's it, that's the bottom line. 

I agree that we are not to behave like the world when it comes to these matters, but I've never seen the world line up words and deeds with scripture to judge righteously, which is what has been happening on this forum. Look at Jesus' words to the Pharisees...

_Matt 23:27-29 Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you are like whitewashed tombs which indeed appear beautiful outwardly, but inside are full of dead men's bones and all uncleanness. Even so you also outwardly appear righteous to men, but inside you are full of hypocrisy and lawlessness. _

Jesus also called people wicked, snakes, fools, vipers, adulterers, and rebuked them, such that the Bible says they were offended. Was Jesus being like the world? No, he was speaking the truth in love. And even though some people on this forum are offended that the issue is being discussed, the truth must be spoken. 

I wish you peace as well.


----------



## envybeauty (Sep 8, 2007)

GeechyGurl said:


> *Now hold up sista.* I have to say this in defense of JB, she does give back to the community. For instance, remember when she had that multimillion dollar wedding? Wasn't she kind enough to have it recorded and sold to those poor, unfortunate souls, like myself, who couldn't afford to be there in person? That really made me feel special, almost like I was on the back pew by the bathroom. I mean, really, if that's not giving back to the community then I don't know what is...
> 
> **Disclaimer: I am not responsible for how my posts are interpreted or received.**


 


------------------------------------------------------


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Sep 8, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> What's happening in the Christianity forum in the threads about Juanita Bynum is not righteous judgement. The matter is not being discussed and handled God's way. There are several comments and posts in this forum which should not be among Christians. The 'spirit' behind them are not right. It is being done in a manner in which God instructs us not to do;
> 
> No one is exempt from 'falling'...no one. And no one, including you or myself can throw stones at a fallen brother/sister such as these (Bynum and Weeks) and call it righteous. It's wrong and there is no other way to describe it. What's happening in these threads, in the Christianity forum, regarding the lives of these two persons, is wrong. And I have to say that I am grieved and ashamed of what I've been witness to in many of these posts regarding Juanita.


Why is it though, that this type of sympathy and compassion is only reserved for "highly favored" people?  Shouldn't we-as Christians-give the same type of judgement to all?  It is so suprising to me how people are treating Juanita, yet I've seen this situation play out in this forum before and people were figurativly stoned to death.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Sep 8, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> What about these scriptures? It seems to me that we are to use righteous judgement within the church. That is how we know who among us is a false teacher and separate from them.
> 
> _1 Cor 5:9-13_
> _9I have written you in my letter not to associate with sexually immoral people— 10not at all meaning the people of this world who are immoral, or the greedy and swindlers, or idolaters. In that case you would have to leave this world. 11But now I am writing you that you must not associate with anyone who calls himself a brother but is sexually immoral or greedy, an idolater or a slanderer, a drunkard or a swindler. With such a man do not even eat. _
> ...


Can't argue with the Word! :notworthy  Well said Lauren.


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 8, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> What about these scriptures? It seems to me that we are to use righteous judgement within the church. That is how we know who among us is a false teacher and separate from them.
> 
> _1 Cor 5:9-13_
> _9I have written you in my letter not to associate with sexually immoral people— 10not at all meaning the people of this world who are immoral, or the greedy and swindlers, or idolaters. In that case you would have to leave this world. 11But now I am writing you that you must not associate with anyone who calls himself a brother but is sexually immoral or greedy, an idolater or a slanderer, a drunkard or a swindler. With such a man do not even eat. _
> ...


 
Wow that is dead on!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 8, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> *I wish you peace as well*.


 
Thanks Lauren...no hard feelings.


----------



## babydollhair (Sep 8, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> Shimmie, I know you mean well. I believe you are sincere in your defense of the Weeks'.
> 
> If it were me, in this exact same situation, I wouldn't expect you to defend me or shut down the discussion. Why? Because by now, it would have been clear that I had been lying, deceiving, and leading others away from Christ, instead of toward him. Can we really call these people brothers? The Bible says we are to separate from them. That's not to say the any of us are perfect, but we cannot sit idly by and watch other Christians, leaders at that, mislead others and not call it out.
> 
> ...



This is a good post. Truely well stated.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 8, 2007)

StrawberryQueen said:


> Why is it though, that this type of sympathy and compassion is only reserved for "highly favored" people? Shouldn't we-as Christians-give the same type of judgement to all? It is so suprising to me how people are treating Juanita, yet I've seen this situation play out in this forum before and people were figurativly stoned to death.


 
You missed this from the very same post...



			
				Shimmie said:
			
		

> And before I am accused of being a fan of Juanita Bynum, let it be known that I am a fan of the Lord Jesus Christ and non other.  *For Lauren if this were you or anyone else in this forum being talked about as such, I would step up and defend you too.  Without fear, shame or hesitation, I would step up to your defense and dare anyone to try and stop me.
> *
> Why? Because you are my 'sister' in Christ and I care enough to protect you when you are down.    *Defending is not advocating a fallen brother's/sister's 'wrong'; yet it's wrong to let you be attacked.
> *
> ...


I would stand for you as well...


----------



## He_Leads_I_follow (Sep 9, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> You have a beautiful testimony. For our God is faithful to keep watch over us and He is married to the 'Backslider.' He will lovingly stand watch, guarding those He loves for whom He has Destiny and Purpose and to fulfill His plan...He's our God forever and we can not be 'plucked' from out of His hand.
> 
> How I love Him and trust Him ...
> 
> God bless you for sharing God's love for you. It's beautiful. Can't you just see how He waited for you so patiently...until He captured your heart again. :heart2:


 
Thank you sister. Actually I wasn't a backslider because I wasn't saved. I only went to church because my mother made me go. Not until that New Years morning did I hear the call of the Spirit and said YES. Bless the Lord for ears to hear and heart to accept the call of the Master! AMEN!

Have a Blessed week Shimmie !


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 10, 2007)

He_Leads_I_follow said:


> Thank you sister. Actually I wasn't a backslider because I wasn't saved. I only went to church because my mother made me go. Not until that New Years morning did I hear the call of the Spirit and said YES. Bless the Lord for ears to hear and heart to accept the call of the Master! AMEN!
> 
> *Have a Blessed week Shimmie* !


 
You too angel...


----------



## mkh_77 (Sep 10, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> For Lauren if this were you or anyone else in this forum being talked about as such, I would step up and defend you too. Without fear, shame or hesitation, I would step up to your defense and dare anyone to try and stop me.
> 
> Why? Because you are my 'sister' in Christ and I care enough to protect you when you are down. Defending is not advocating a fallen brother's/sister's 'wrong'; yet it's wrong to let you be attacked.
> 
> We cannot behave as the world does with situations such as this. It only comes back to hurt us and not them. And more, it grieves the heart of our Father in Heaven.


 
It would be nice to see what you have described being practiced.  I guess sometimes it's harder to do it than it is to speak of it.  However, I can't see the wrong in presenting and learning from the facts of what has happened, especially when J. Bynum and W. Weeks are making their situation open to the public.


----------



## texasqt (Sep 10, 2007)

Never mind. I must learn to stop hitting a dead roach.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2007)

texasqt said:


> Never mind. I must learn to stop hitting a dead roach.


 
I thought your original message spoke volumns of sincerity.  I wish you has left it.  

There is a difference between discussion of a matter as opposed to 'attacking' a person or making nasty remarks (re: The Obama post). 

Your post did not offend or attack.  You spoke truth. And I have it word for word in my email.  You are absolutely correct about their books.  I have them; I even have a personal autographed copy by Bishop Weeks...yes it's really his  .

Texasqt.  Your words have not gone unheeded nor were they in vain.  I read them and said thank you, Lord. 

Take care...


----------



## texasqt (Sep 11, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> I thought your original message spoke volumns of sincerity.  I wish you has left it.
> 
> There is a difference between discussion of a matter as opposed to 'attacking' a person or making nasty remarks (re: The Obama post).
> 
> ...



 
Just kidding...
Thanks!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2007)

texasqt said:


> Just kidding...
> Thanks!


You're welcome.   It's in my email if you want it.


----------

